# Legales Hackertraining! ;)



## Waterstorm (28. Mai 2003)

Schaut mal hier!--Klick--

Schreibt bitte rein wenn ihr es geschafft habt!


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Mai 2003)

nicht wirklich.


----------



## CTG (29. Mai 2003)

*{...}*

Wirklich lohnt es sich nicht die Seite zu besuchen schon selbst wegen der schönen Wartezeiten.

**Viel Spass Onlien**


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Mai 2003)

Beim Übergang von 8 auf 9 war Schluss - aber "ESC" führte auch zum Abbruch, ist da was down?


----------



## Blackmoor (29. Mai 2003)

verdammt,
bei lvl 8 versehentlich Fenster geschlossen =((
Währe eh nicht weitergekommen

Blackmoor


----------



## Waterstorm (29. Mai 2003)

@Webcutdirector ja das ist was down!

Also fur die Coder müsste das kein Problem sein!Die müssten das im schlaf schaffen!

EIn Tipp: Mit opera gehs leichter!!


----------



## hohoho (29. Mai 2003)

also ich bin bei lvl 15, da hört mein wissen auch schon auf, weil es ne htaccess abfrage ist


----------



## JohannesR (29. Mai 2003)

Ich bin in Level 4, und scheiter an meiner Faulheit. 

Edit: Level 7, der Server spinnt - abbruch :\


----------



## Klon (29. Mai 2003)

LoL da vertreib ich mir meine Zeit doch lieber mit Knackdengoogle.de


----------



## Johannes Postler (29. Mai 2003)

Ich hänge bei Nummer 10. Ist aber irgendwie unvollständig der Code (von Nummer 10)?!

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## dennislassiter (7. August 2003)

Ich häng bei 6, aber nicht helfen! Ich schaff das schon!


----------



## dennislassiter (7. August 2003)

juhu! 9! Aber jetzt bin ich zu faul weiter zu machen...


----------



## Frankdfe (7. August 2003)

Ich bin bei Level 10. (Schließe mich der Meinung von tirolausserfern an)

@hohoho: So kurz vor dem Ziel aufhören ?!?


----------



## PI930N (8. August 2003)

ich bin da damals nur bis lvl 5 gekommen ... scheiterte irgendwann an meine  java script wissen ... gibts da irgendwelche tricks ? hab mal gehört das da jemand den scheiss mit nem proggi alles gemacht hat ... aber ka was das war ...


----------



## dennislassiter (8. August 2003)

Hab jetzt 10 erreicht


----------



## Daxi (9. August 2003)

Der Code von 10 ist nicht unvollständig.
Was ich mich aber frage:
Wo steckt das JavaScript?
Es gibt (meineserachtens) keine Frames.

???


----------



## Pudig (9. August 2003)

Hmm, ich hänge im Moment in Level 6 fest.

EDIT: Oh mann, wie doof  , dass ich da nicht schon früher drauf gekommen bin. Auf ins 7te Level


----------



## vogtländer (9. August 2003)

An Level 10 gescheitert.


----------



## Fabian H (9. August 2003)

Häng bei der htaccess Abfrage in Level 14/15 fest.

Was soll bloß der Tipp:


> maybe .htaccess authentication prompt
> does not work on restricted NT-clients


Heisst des, ich soll unter Windows 2000 nen User erstellen, der keine Rechte hat?

Und: Gibts ne Möglichkeit, ein verschlüsseltes htaccess Password zu entschlüsseln? (Die File aus dem Tipp _Passwordfile is NOT hidden_ hab ich auch gefunden)


----------



## Adam Wille (9. August 2003)

Level 8, kein Plan was die von mir wollen. 

Geist


----------



## Fabian H (9. August 2003)

Juhuuu, Stufe 15 geschafft

//edit:
Durch!

das letzte war vielleicht ne Nuss


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. August 2003)

Ich häng auch grad an der 10 

//edit: doch geschafft


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. August 2003)

hat mal wer nen klitzekleinen tip zur 10. ich meine Bertrand's (shebbyshevs) Theorem hab ich ja nun überdacht und bewiesen   aber ich find das verdammte js nicht. 

2b


----------



## dennislassiter (12. August 2003)

Ist einfacher als es aussieht...

src="www.geocities.com/kingstork2000/security_levels/source4.js"

(da stimmt doch was nicht...)

richtig währe doch

src="http://www.geocities.com/kingstork2000/security_levels/source4.js"

Mit anderen Worten: Die echte .js ist hier:

http://scifi.pages.at/hackits/www.geocities.com/kingstork2000/security_levels/source4.js

Aber psss, dass hab ich nicht gesagt...


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. August 2003)

alles klar ... danke 
auf so ne "kleinigkeit" muss man erstmal kommen.

2b


----------



## hookx (13. August 2003)

so ein ******. nach level 11 kommt ja diese next.htm wo der code zu level 12 generiert wird. da, wo man die codes der level 1-5 eingeben muss.
ich geb die codes ein, es wird ein passwort generiert, aber dann kommt ne fehlermeldung, seite nicht gefunden.
der generierte code ist tv2cyi
oder ist der falsch?
weil ich hab die passwörter der level 1-5 richtig...


----------



## vogtländer (13. August 2003)

Du hast was falsch verstanden. Es werden nicht die Codes der Level 1-5 gesucht sondern einfach fünf neue Codes.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## hookx (13. August 2003)

hehe. danke. man musste einfach nochmal die codes aus level 11 eingeben. jetzt bin ich in level 12. hihi. steh schon auf der leitung, sitz wohl schon zu lange davor

danke


----------



## Fabian H (13. August 2003)

Kleiner Tipp: In Level 12 müssen alle Ziffern des eingegebenen Zahlencodes miteinander mutlipliziert 12 ergeben.

Bsp:

1232
1*2*3*2 = 12

Logischerweise gibt es mehrere Kombinationen, die diese Bedingung erfüllen. Mir ist da bis jetzt noch kein anderer Weg als raten eingefallen.

Hilfe: die erste Ziffer is eine 2


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (13. August 2003)

Wie soll das bitte gehen in Level 11?

Diese Zeile
var b1= b.substr(2,3)+ b.substr(0,1)+ b.substr(1,2);
ergibt 6 Buchstaben. Es sollte allerdings "metim" herauskommen...

Kann mir einer sagen wie das gehn soll? Auf die andern 4 Wörter bind ich ohne Probleme gekommen.



€dit: Habs jetzt aus den andern heraus erraten... Wenn das Wort also die Länge x (*, x) nichtmehr hat, dann wird einfach bis zum Ende gelesen.

P.s. Werdet ihr auch dauernd ausgeloggt? (Hier auf tuts.de.)


----------



## Daxi (14. August 2003)

Das Teil ist echt kniffelig.
Hänge derzeit an Level 15.
An htaccess komm ich nicht vorbei.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was dieser Tip bedeuten soll?


> maybe .htaccess authentication prompt
> does not work on restricted NT-clients
> 
> Passwordfile is NOT hidden.



Komm leider nicht weiter...


----------



## Fabian H (14. August 2003)

@Terrance & Phillip: Es gibt in JavaScript einen Unterschied zwischen den Funktionen substr und substring.
substr(start, länge) liefert einen String ab der Position _start_ bis zur Position _start + länge_, also eine Zeichenkette mit der Länge von _länge_.
substring(start, ende) dagegen liefert den String von Position _start_ bist _ende_.
Es kommt also ein Wort mit 5 und nicht, wie es mit substring der Fall wäre, mit 6 Buchstaben.

Zur htacces: such mal nach einer htpasswd


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. August 2003)

Ja den Unterschied hab ich auch bemerkt. Denn 3 + 1 + 2 = 6 . Die Lösung hat aber nur 5 Buchstaben.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Level 8, kein Plan was die von mir wollen.
> 
> Geist *



Dito!

Da komme ich zur Zeit nicht weiter!

(Trotz das ich schon im zweitem Anlauf bin)


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. August 2003)

Bin bei Level12. Gib mal den Quellcode von Level 8, dann kann ich euch evt. helfen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. August 2003)

Hier der Link:

http://scifi.pages.at/hackits/number8.htm


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. August 2003)

Ich nehme mal an das du an den Quellcode der http://www.geocities.com/kingstork2000/hackit8/hackit8.htm gekommen bist? Nachher wird man ja einfach auf DeineEingabe.htm verwiesen. 

Tip: Tippe mal http://www.geocities.com/kingstork2000/hackit8/ in deinen Browser...  


Kann mir wer den Code für Level 12 sagen?
Habe den Trick herausgefunden (muss 12 ergeben) und jetzt sicher schon 35 verschiedene Variationen probiert. Ich werde jedoch immer auf eine Seite mit "wrong ID - but you're on the right way..." verwiesen.


----------



## Adam Wille (14. August 2003)

> Ich nehme mal an das du an den Quellcode der http://www.geocities.com/kingstork2...it8/hackit8.htm gekommen bist? Nachher wird man ja einfach auf DeineEingabe.htm verwiesen.


So weit war ich grade noch gekommen, aber als mir dann irgendwie nicht nach Raten einer x-beliebigen URL zumute war, bzw. die für mich logischsten alle nicht auffindbar waren, hab ich abgebrochen... 
:-( 

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. August 2003)

Danke für den Tip, nun muss ich erstmal das übernächste verstehen...


----------



## vogtländer (14. August 2003)

Hat eigentlich jemand die Hinweise auf der Startseite zum Hackertraining gelesen? Wahrscheinlich nicht, wer liest schon Disclaimer, AGBs oder sowas. Da steht jedenfalls, dass es streng verboten ist, anderen Tipps zu geben.

Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich jemanden anfurzen will. Ich wäre selbst noch in Level 11, wenn ich nicht nen Tipp bekommen hätte. Sollte nur ne Info sein, so just for fun.

Jetzt bin ich auch bei htaccess, hab auch schon nach .htpasswd gesucht, aber nix gefunden. Wer weiß, ich such wohl am falschen Ort.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. August 2003)

Ja ich hab den Disclaimer gelesen. Da man sich da aber selber testen soll und man nach einem Tipp verlangt finde ich sollte man ihn den Leuten geben. Den Leuten die die Seite machen kann es ja eh pupegal sein ob das wer von alleine knackt oder Hilfe braucht.


----------



## ShinmA (17. August 2003)

schonmal gemacht war da langweilig haben die upgedated und man kanns immer noch 
:] naja stylomat halt.

sonst ganz einfach :')


----------



## offset (17. August 2003)

Ihr solltet mal http://www.try2hack.nl probieren, hab's bis Level 7 geschafft, Level 8 war dann doch etwas schwer (da ich keine Erfahrung bin cgi-bin hab).
Ist ganz lustig und ein netter Zeitvertreib aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer.


----------



## kroschka (24. August 2003)

hab vor jahren ungefähr die gleiche seite auf deutsch gesehen, 
war auch genau richtig für anfänger =) oder solche, die's nie lernen, wie MICH =)
(hatte mals auch so 12, 13 level geschafft, aber wohl mittlerweile alles vergessen   )

geist, hilf mir ma, steck weiter vorne fest *fleh*

bin halt frau, weiss du ja brauch immer bei so doofem zeugs stupser


----------



## möp (28. August 2003)

häng jetz an 13 - aber ohne die Tips währ ich wohl schon bei 7 am Ordenersuchen gescheitert...

Für heute reichts aber erstmal, versuch es morgen wieder, wenn der Kopf nich mehr so raucht...

cu
mop

edit: zu 12 - versuchts mal mit dem Gründungsjahr der Föderation der Planeten.


----------



## Kyrodust (11. September 2003)

LOL Ich häng schon bei Level 4. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu blöd dafür.

cu LordAlucard


----------



## Kyrodust (12. September 2003)

Nein bin nicht zu blöd dafür. Bin zwar bei 10 lange gehangen hab es aber geschafft. Jetzt häng ich bei 13/14.

cu LordAlucard


----------



## JohannesR (12. September 2003)

Hehe, ich scheiter bei Level 2... Hab` kein Flash.


----------



## möp (15. September 2003)

Was hat das mit Flash zu tun?

Da is kein Flash.... alles Java Script...


----------



## Daxi (16. September 2003)

Er meint die Seite:
http://www.try2hack.nl/

(Steht weiter oben)
Und die andere ist auch nicht nur JavaScript...
Später kommt dann htaccess dazu. Daran scheitere ich im Moment... Mache daran mittlerweile auch nichts mehr...


----------



## möp (17. September 2003)

tschuldigung - mein Fehler :-( 

Habs mitlerweile auch aufgegeben, und finde die Zeit auch nich mehr...

cu
möp


----------



## Klang (19. September 2003)

Bin bei Level und 1 und weiss überhaupt micht was ich machen muss...


----------



## möp (19. September 2003)

kleiner Tipp zum einkommen - guck mal im Quelltext...


----------



## Smiddi (21. September 2003)

Wie zur Hölle kommt man in Level 15 rein 
ICh hab die passwd und somit den Usernamen in plaintext und das Passwort in MD5... ....was hat es mit den RESTRICTED NT-CLIENTS auf sich ?

Da googelt man sich halb tot und findet nix...


Bitte Email: info@simonschmitt.de


----------



## Morte (2. Oktober 2003)

10 gelöst


----------



## derGugi (3. Oktober 2003)

hmm, ich häng auch bei 14 auf 15... hab das pw und benutzernamen aber muss es noch entschlüsseln... darf man dafür alle Tools brauchen nur nicht Brutforce Oder gehts auch anders?


----------



## gandolph (4. Oktober 2003)

mh.... gibts bei 12 ueberhaupt ein system um den code rauszufinden?


und 11 -> metim... versuch substr einfach mal rueckwaerts auszufuehren, und denk drann dass substr != substring mein problem war da eher beim e==e1


----------



## anakoda (7. November 2003)

hi,

ich kenn den test schon ewig, und hänge leider schon ewig im 9. Level.
K.A. wie ich weiterkomme, der Member Bug geht net. Brute Force gilt nicht.
Ich kann den Ordner einfach nicht einsehen ...  
Hat jemand  nen kleinen Tipp?

CU
  Anakoda*


----------



## möp (7. November 2003)

poste mal den link, hab mom nich den nerv alles nochmal zu machen


----------



## Peter Bönnen (7. November 2003)

OK, ich hatte den Nerv *g* (http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/~dressler/text9.htm).

@anakoda: Schau dir die Seite mal mit deaktiviertem JavaScript an oder schmeiss den nospcript Tag raus. Dann siehst du's zwar noch nicht unmittelbar, aber als Tip soll's reichen


----------



## anakoda (7. November 2003)

hi,

lvl9 
der zugehörige quelltext ist


```
function b(){
document.location.href="http://scifi.pages.at/hackits/nine/"+document.a.c.value+".htm";
}
```

CU
  Anakoda*


----------



## möp (8. November 2003)

das ist nicht der relevante Teil ...Vergleich den Quelltext mit der html in dargestellter Form. Was wird  gebraucht und was nicht, und Was dient wozu....

haffe die anregungen helfen etwas....

cu
möp

p.s.
brauch nen tip zu 13


----------



## DrSoong (8. November 2003)

Poste mal den Link!


Der Doc!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (8. November 2003)

Tip zu 13: Die Multiplikation aller eingegebenen Ziffern muss eine bestimmte Zahl ergeben. Dann ist's nur noch eine Frage von Kombinationen durchprobieren 
[EDIT]Ups, das is ja zwölf... im Titel der Seite stand 13...[/EDIT]

Achso, 13 ist das Java Applet... Java Bytecode lässt sich wunderbar dekompilieren... Hab JAD mal gemirrort, ist der meiner Ansicht nach unkomplizierteste Decompiler, aber nicht leicht zu bekommen, da die offizielle Homepage ständig das Trafficlimit bei Tripod überschreitet *g* -> http://codeheaven.de/jad.zip

Mittlerweile 4. Edit oder so *g*: Wer noch mehr von sowas sucht, hier das ist noch ganz nett: http://www.hulla-balloo.com/hack/index.php


----------



## IggyPop (13. Februar 2004)

Ich hänge schon seit stunden an level 15 - die Sache mit htaccess. die htpasswd datei habe ich inzwischen, aber jetzt komme ich auf biegen und brechen nicht mehr weiter. kann mir da vielleicht einer noch 'nen nützlichen tip geben?


----------



## Peter Bönnen (13. Februar 2004)

Schau dir mal John the Ripper  an.


----------



## IggyPop (14. Februar 2004)

Danke.
Hatte das Passwort inzwischen erraten


----------



## won_gak (15. Februar 2004)

Bin bis zur 14 gekommen. Jetzt geh ich erstma schlafen. Viel zu viele substrings.


----------

